# Wo kommt eigendlich das Internet her?



## mr_d2254 (27. April 2002)

Also verfolgen wir das mal zurück... Ich als endverbraucher:

Ich kauf webspace beim > Reseller, der kauft server beim > Server Provider, hat Standleitung vom > Standleitungsprovider... und wo gehts dann hin? Zapft der einfach die Telefon Leitung an oder was? Aber er is ja auch so ne art Telefon Leitung... ne... naja... versteh ich nich...

Wer will mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich mal mit einer weiteren Frage an: Wer bekommt die Traffic-Gebühren, die die Provider abdrücken müssen resp. wofür?


----------



## Psyclic (28. April 2002)

aliens... eindeutig


----------



## chris.woj (14. Mai 2002)

> Ich kauf webspace beim > Reseller, der kauft server beim > Server Provider, hat Standleitung vom > Standleitungsprovider...



also von dem server provider geht es meist (wenn der server nicht schon da steht) zu Level 1 (größte rechen zentrum europas) oder sonstigen einrichtungen, aber die meisten führen dann zu level 1... 

der hat eine standleitung über ein backbone nach england , frankreich, düsseldorf, hamburg etc... und da sind die kleinableger, wie Level 3 in düsseldorf..

backbone : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






und so ist halt die ganze welt verkabelt....

greetz chris


----------



## mr_d2254 (14. Mai 2002)

level 1 oder level 3?


----------



## chris.woj (14. Mai 2002)

also, ich würde sagen, level 1 ist in europa sozusagen der knotenpunkt.. level 3 ist ein ableger... die beiden stationen sind mit einer 10 GB (mehr oder weniger) standleitung verbunden


----------



## mr_d2254 (14. Mai 2002)

ist das http://www.level1.de ?


----------



## chris.woj (15. Mai 2002)

level 1 = http://www.above.net (glaub ich)


----------

